# X1900XT can't reach normal clocks



## schmalz (Mar 23, 2006)

I've a Sapphire x1900xt and tried to overclock to xtx speeds with ATI Tool.
The problems is that about 620 GPU speed artefacts appear which is confusing because it's specified to 625. Mem is no problem. Is this a known bug? 

When I'am using CCC it runs at 650 GPU and 775 MEM without any problems. So I use ATI Tool only for FAN Control (75° at 50%). Does anyone knows which kind of DDR3 memory is my card using? 1.1 ns or 1.2 ns?


----------



## zOaib (Mar 23, 2006)

schmalz said:
			
		

> I've a Sapphire x1900xt and tried to overclock to xtx speeds with ATI Tool.
> The problems is that about 620 GPU speed artefacts appear which is confusing because it's specified to 625. Mem is no problem. Is this a known bug?
> 
> When I'am using CCC it runs at 650 GPU and 775 MEM without any problems. So I use ATI Tool only for FAN Control (75° at 50%). Does anyone knows which kind of DDR3 memory is my card using? 1.1 ns or 1.2 ns?



ITS NOT YOUR CARD !! believe me ...................... a lot of people have been reporting issues with ATI tools , while overclocking , i dont use it to overclock , but only for fan control and temp monitoring ............. i use overdrive to get as far as 690/800 .................. but if u want to go further ............. use OVERCLOCKER ................ the only problem with that prog is , it does not save the clocks when u boot next time , so everytime u want to go hihger u have to set the clock manually again ................. by the way i have a sapphire 1900xt myself ......... yourbest bet to do xtx clocks is flash the card with an xtx bios , and u r set , i have not done that cause i SERIOSULY have not the NEED for speed yet as all the games i play ( NFSMW , GUILD WARS , BF2 , COD2 ) run butter on stock speeds !


----------



## schmalz (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!

I don't want to set it to higher speeds than xtx for now. So I can say I saved € 100,--  
Flashing bios is not mine because there is no advantage (higher VCore etc.) doing this and the risk of loosing warranty or damaging the card (maybe oc too  )

PS: I also play GW and COD2 a lot, maybe we meet us sometime


----------



## zOaib (Mar 23, 2006)

schmalz said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I don't want to set it to higher speeds than xtx for now. So I can say I saved € 100,--
> Flashing bios is not mine because there is no advantage (higher VCore etc.) doing this and the risk of loosing warranty or damaging the card (maybe oc too  )
> ...



my name in GUILDWARS IS ------ Z U L J A L A L


----------



## SeeK (Mar 23, 2006)

Just a quick question, do you have any issues with keyboard and/or mouse not responding while playing games with ATI Tool running?


----------



## zOaib (Mar 23, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, do you have any issues with keyboard and/or mouse not responding while playing games with ATI Tool running?



i have not experienced that !


----------



## SeeK (Mar 23, 2006)

Strange... then it might be compatibility issues with my motherboard, I guess. Damn annoying. Oblivion gets into stores here in Sweden tomorrow, and here I sit and can't overclock. Hell, I can barely play games without frying my dear XT. Shit.


----------



## zOaib (Mar 23, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> Strange... then it might be compatibility issues with my motherboard, I guess. Damn annoying. Oblivion gets into stores here in Sweden tomorrow, and here I sit and can't overclock. Hell, I can barely play games without frying my dear XT. Shit.




does it stop , if u dont use ati tools ?


----------



## SeeK (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, this problem only happens when ATI Tool is running.


----------



## zOaib (Mar 23, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> Yeah, this problem only happens when ATI Tool is running.



Then dotn use ati tools , just use CCC overdrive to get a max of 690/800 ..........


----------



## SeeK (Mar 23, 2006)

But I can't overclock if I can't control the fan speeds, which CCC cannot do. The X1Ks are hot enough as it is, if I overclock I'll burn it instantly. RivaTuner doesn't work either, it doesn't know what Catalyst 6.3 is.


----------



## hotrippr (Mar 23, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> But I can't overclock if I can't control the fan speeds, which CCC cannot do. The X1Ks are hot enough as it is, if I overclock I'll burn it instantly. RivaTuner doesn't work either, it doesn't know what Catalyst 6.3 is.


What are your clocks at now?  And what is your idle temp?


----------



## SeeK (Mar 24, 2006)

621/500. Idle temps are about 50 degrees.


----------



## zOaib (Mar 26, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> 621/500. Idle temps are about 50 degrees.




is that 621/700 ???

idle temps are normal for 50c although mine is 45-47c and i run fana t 70% below 55c


----------



## POGE (Mar 26, 2006)

Its suspected that overdrive loosens timings, you will most always get a better (and worse performing) overclock that you would get in ATITool.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Mar 26, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, do you have any issues with keyboard and/or mouse not responding while playing games with ATI Tool running?


This is exactly the problem that I used to get plus random lag spikes, I contacted w1zzard and he told me to disable temp monitoring and thats fixed it.. I guess its called beta for a reason lol.


----------



## SPHERE (Mar 26, 2006)

lol guys if you want xtx speeds use xtx voltages  1.4v core i believe?

yeah poge i believe your right ccc loosens mem timings (not always a good thing bench and find out what gives more performance)


----------



## SeeK (Mar 28, 2006)

Disable Temp Monitor? Sure thing. Thanks.

By the way... ATI Tool and CCC seems to conflict eachother when overclocking. I can't get very high with ATI Tool's clocker. Or is that just because it doesn't loosen timings?


----------



## SPHERE (Mar 28, 2006)

SeeK said:
			
		

> Disable Temp Monitor? Sure thing. Thanks.
> 
> By the way... ATI Tool and CCC seems to conflict eachother when overclocking. I can't get very high with ATI Tool's clocker. Or is that just because it doesn't loosen timings?


if it is indeed making the timings loose then yes that will effect the mem oc


----------



## SeeK (Mar 28, 2006)

SPHERE said:
			
		

> if it is indeed making the timings loose then yes that will effect the mem oc


Right, thanks. Guess I'm gonna clock it in Tool when I get home.


----------



## Jonathan42 (Mar 28, 2006)

*X1800XL Same problem!*

I have exactly the same problem with ATI tool. I just got this card & all the forums recomend this instead of CCC. But it just finds artifacts even well below the stock speed. But I cant see them in games. Is this a Bug? Very glad to read this post I was thinking my card was duff


----------

